# Anthros in the starwars universe?



## Gee_Anson (Dec 18, 2017)

I saw episode 8 over the weekend and durring the casino scene, I kept looking for all the new aliens and what not.
Then I thought to myself, there aren't any anthros. Like fox/wolf/lynx/any onther animal-like aliens. At least not that I've seen.
Has anyone ever found and cannon/legends documentation on any species that would fall under the Anthropomorphic category?


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 18, 2017)

Not everything has to include anthro versions of Earth animals. The point of an alien race is to make it look alien, not just a real animal standing like a human.


----------



## Gee_Anson (Dec 18, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Not everything has to include anthro versions of Earth animals. The point of an alien race is to make it look alien, not just a real animal standing like a human.


Yea, I was just curious if anything like that existed. Like Chewie but I dunno, a little more animal-like in the face?


----------



## scythemouse (Dec 18, 2017)

In the Legends continuity, a few cat-people species here and there, but also this guy: starwars.wikia.com: Jaxxon


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 19, 2017)

Jaxxon is a Star Wars comics character that i really enjoyed. He's got a lot of the same more rebel in him than Han Solo, methinks. Sure, he's basically a fanfic-y furry write-in but he's genuinely pretty dope. Would love to see him in one of the new movies. i actually just got home from seeing Ep8 so it's still fresh in my mind. There were A LOT more creative alien designs in it compared to past movies and i gotta say, there's probably a couple of furry-esque numbers hidden in there somewhere. Probably in and around the casino resort scenes probably.

Also, lactating alien tit monsters are canon now soooooooooo there's that. *_AHEM_* imma go scrub my brain out with mind bleach now.


----------

